# Topping VX1... anybody try it yet?



## Arsis

I've got one on the way. I'll review it soon.



Features:

* Cirrus Logic's CS3310 low distortion electronic volume control
* Gold plated analog RCA stereo input
* All-aluminum chassis with 8mm CNC machined face plate
* Widely recognized high-quality components from KOA, ERO, Siemans, Nichicon, Toko, Omron,Fujitsu etc.
* Turn-on & turn-off pop suppression
* Over current & over temperature protection

Specifications:

* Inputs: USB, RCA Line in L/R
* Outputs: Headphone Jack, Speakers L/R, 3 Output Models Swtich
* Amplifier: Class-T Tripath TA－2024－B BTL Configuration
* Output Power: 2 x 25W @ 4ohm, 2 x 14W @ 8ohm
* Signal-to-Noise Ratio (SNR): 98dB
* Dynamic Range: 98dB
* IHF-IM Distortion: 0.1% @ 1W, 4ohm
* THD Distortion:0.03% @ 9W 4ohm, 0.1% @ 11W 4ohm, 0.1% @ 6W 8ohm, 10% @ 15W 4ohm, 10% @ 10W 8ohm
* Power Efficiency: 81% @ 15W, 4ohm, 90% @ 10W, 8ohm
* Input Sensitivity: 200mV
* DAC: USB Controller by Burr-Brown PCM2704plug and play, Windows2000 or Higher)
* USB decoder distortion: 0.008% @ 1kHz
* Opamp: Burr-Brown OP-2134
* Headphone Output: 60mW @ 16 ohms, 1% THD + N; 120mW @ 32 ohms, 1% THD + N
* Headphone Amp Distortion: 0.01% THD + N @ 100mW/32 ohms
* Face plate: 8mm thick CNC machined aluminum
* Connectors: Gold Plated RCA
* Size:11.3 x 4.4 x 17.1cm(width x high x deep) excluding protrusions
* Voltage: 100V-240V universal with power supply included


----------



## Arsis

I received the VX1 today! Amazing, it shipped Dec 31st, was in Hong Kong on Jan 1st and at my door in Atlanta today Jan 2nd! I'll post the unboxing and initial impressions later.

Hats off to DHL!

Tracking Details:
January 2, 2014, 9:37 am, Smyrna GA US Out for delivery
January 2, 2014, 8:32 am, Smyrna GA US Package arrived at a carrier facility
January 2, 2014, 4:29 am, Cincinnati Hub OH US Package has left the carrier facility
January 2, 2014, 1:41 am, Cincinnati Hub OH US Package arrived at a carrier facility
January 2, 2014, 1:41 am, Cincinnati Hub OH US Completed customs clearance process
January 2, 2014, 12:18 am, Cincinnati Hub OH US Package arrived at a carrier facility
January 1, 2014, 10:02 pm, HONG KONG HK Package has left the carrier facility
January 1, 2014, 9:41 pm, HONG KONG HK Package arrived at a carrier facility
January 1, 2014, 1:32 pm, HONG KONG HK Completed customs clearance process
January 1, 2014, 1:29 pm, HONG KONG HK Package arrived at a carrier facility
January 1, 2014, 12:15 pm, Shenzhen - China CN Completed customs clearance process
January 1, 2014, 10:31 am, Shenzhen - China CN Package arrived at a carrier facility
January 1, 2014, 9:03 am, Shenzhen - China CN Customs Clearance delay
January 1, 2014, 8:15 am, Shenzhen - China CN Package arrived at a carrier facility
December 31, 2013, 11:11 pm, Dongguan - China CN Package has left the carrier facility
December 31, 2013, 11:11 pm, Dongguan - China CN Package arrived at a carrier facility
December 31, 2013, 6:56 pm, Dongguan - China CN Package received by carrier


----------



## Arsis

Nice packaging. Nice weight. It's not heavy but it should stay put. The knob, buttons and binding posts all feel solid. I see no visible flaws in the fit or finish. Overall the quality looks pretty good. It is slightly larger than I expected. I included a pic with Sennheiser Momentum (around the ear) for a size reference.


----------



## Arsis

I haven't connected my speakers yet (cables/banana plugs on the way) but I spent some time today with the VX1 and my Sennheiser HD598s. Although it doesn't sound bad by any means, I can say without hesitation that with my 598 I prefer the Fiio e10 Olympus. The VX1 is detailed in the mids and treble and seems to have a smooth signature with no glaring peaks or valleys. The Fiio e10 exhibits more authority and control in the lower registers while matching, if not besting, the detail and clarity of the VX1. More to come as I try my other cans and speakers.


Full disclosure:
_"e10 exhibits more authority and control in the lower registers" _the e10's bass boost was engaged when I made that comparison. ooops.


----------



## Arsis

Review on hold because the usb stopped working. Awaiting return approval.


----------



## Arsis

My mac would id and select vx1 but I got no sound. I tried the unit on another computer and it did work as it should. When I brought it back to the original computer, it worked as well. I notice when switching from speakers to headphones, that I can hear a relay clicking that was not clicking before. I believe that moving the unit freed up a sticking relay. 

 I got prompt and courteous response from Jasmine at Save-N-Shop - Amazon Marketplace

Onward... 24/96 source with my Momentum (18 ohms ) sounds great at the moment. More soon and yes I will get to the speaker amp.


----------



## slim311

Looking forward to more impressions on this, especially the speaker out!


----------



## Arsis

My initial comparison of the VX1 and the Fiio E10 (via Sennheiser HD598) gave an unfair advantage to the Fiio. I had inadvertently left the E10's bass boost engaged. Upon further review I would rank them quite closely. The Fiio still gets the slight edge with 598 based on their synergy with the E10's bass boost. Otherwise, the VX1 is a strong contender with my other cans. VX1's midrange is a little thicker and the treble is mildly smoother leaving the hi-hats and cymbals on Jason Mraz's _Love Is A Four Letter Word _album (24/96) sounding very pleasant. Kick drum, electric and acoustic basses are all solid, punchy and very natural sounding. I spent the evening switching amps and cans and surfing all genres of my library. Overall, the differences between the VX1 and the E10 are subtle making it difficult to choose a favorite. A fact that I think speaks favorably to the VX1. The Burr-Brown 2134 opamp (also used in the Matrix M-Stage and CMOY designs among others) is virtually noise free and has a rated distortion of only 0.00008%. With the volume at 75% there is no perceptible hiss or noise when idle.
 Considering that I bought the VX1 as a foray into Tripath land for nearfield speakers, I must admit that I'm pleasantly surprised by the performance of the headphone amp. Stay tuned!


----------



## SCSI

Thanks for the ongoing review on the Topping VX1. I just found out about this product on my search to upgrade my Lepai 2020A+ amp powering my Pioneer BS41 and sometimes Onix X-LS speakers. Looking forward to more updates on this new product from Topping.


----------



## Renekton

Got a pair of Klipsch RB-61ii lying around, I was thinkg of using it as PC speakers, considering it will be in a small-medium room, do you think the VX1 will work good with these speakers?


----------



## vertical

renekton said:


> Got a pair of Klipsch RB-61ii lying around, I was thinkg of using it as PC speakers, considering it will be in a small-medium room, do you think the VX1 will work good with these speakers?



Well, if they're just "lying around" and you're not sure what to do with them, then just send 'em my way...jk

If the klipsch are reasonably efficient s/b fine. I'm using a TP-21 to power bookshelves with a 6 1/2" woofer


----------



## Arsis

renekton said:


> Got a pair of Klipsch RB-61ii lying around, I was thinkg of using it as PC speakers, considering it will be in a small-medium room, do you think the VX1 will work good with these speakers?




With their 95db sensitivity, the RB-61 should work very well.


----------



## Shaudio

Hi Arsis, Thanks for your post on the VX1. I\ve been doing some intensive reaearch over the last few weeks deciding on which 'mini' amp to get. So far Ive narrowed it down to the Topping Tp20, and the VX1. Ive noticed in a number of Topping reviews however that these little machines aren't quite as bulletproof as they seem (as with your switching problem earlier). throughout all this, in terms of built quality and parts it seems these Toppings are a leap ahead from the competition.
 To be honest, whilst I will be using this unit from time to time with my P7's, I'd like to hear your take on a pair of bookshelves. Yes I understand sensitivity and all that and what you may listen will most likely come out a lot differently to what Im planning to pair it up with CA-S30. Can you tell me in essence then, how 'full' does it sound, how well rounded are the mids, highs and bass. Is it at all what you expect and if so does it exceed your expectations in terms of overall performance.  How much Clean power comes out? Are their any further troubles you've had.


----------



## Kitaq

I am as well very interested in your listening experience, using the VX1 as a bookshelf speakers amplifier. Planning to use it with an epos speaker with 88db sensitivity. Looking forward to hear your conclusions!


----------



## ezas

Put me down on the looking forward to listening impressions list.
  
 Thanks for the info so far.


----------



## qerub

I got mine tonight and – _yay!_ – I'm very happy with it. Connected my pair of B&W DM600 S3 to it and compared to my previous setup consisting of a Fiio D3 DAC and Denon DRA F-100 amplifier. I don't have the vocabulary of an audiophile, but I can say this: a lot of more detail in the lows and highs and a more pronounced soundstage. I've never heard Brant Bjork's Jalamanta this good. It's also beyond comparison with the Roland/Edirol MA-15DBK I had before that. I don't have any fancy headphones, so I can't describe the headphone amplifier.
  
 Two bad things:
  
 * At a *very* low volume, the left speaker gets more power than the right. My Roland kit had the same problem.
  
 * Blue LEDs, argh! I was prepared for them, but I still don't like them. Probably going to replace them with white LEDs sooner or later. (To match my Mac gear. :])
  
 Anyway, a complete bargain for the $125 incl. shipping I paid.
  
 Happy to answer any questions to my best ability.
  
 P.S. I'm new here. I just registered here on Head-Fi just to share my impressions. D.S.


----------



## SCSI

qerub said:


> I got mine tonight and – _yay!_ – I'm very happy with it. Connected my pair of B&W DM600 S3 to it and compared to my previous setup consisting of a Fiio D3 DAC and Denon DRA F-100 amplifier. I don't have the vocabulary of an audiophile, but I can say this: a lot of more detail in the lows and highs and a more pronounced soundstage. I've never heard Brant Bjork's Jalamanta this good. It's also beyond comparison with the Roland/Edirol MA-15DBK I had before that. I don't have any fancy headphones, so I can't describe the headphone amplifier.
> 
> Two bad things:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for posting about your new VX1. I'm still on the fence in getting it and waiting for more reviews.
  
 -How did you determine that the left speaker gets more power than the right? Left speaker is louder and used an SPL meter to test?


----------



## qerub

> -How did you determine that the left speaker gets more power than the right? Left speaker is louder and used an SPL meter to test?


 
  
 Just my plain listening; the difference is quite obvious.
  
 I also just confirmed it with a sound meter iPhone app. 
  
 This might actually make me lower the volume in iTunes during late night listening so that I can increase the VX1 amplification to a level where the imbalance is gone.
  
 Update: This thread seems relevant: Question: Low-Volume Channel Imbalance


----------



## arcticfox007

Can I just ask is this through USB or Aux that it gets imbalanced?


----------



## qerub

arcticfox007 said:


> Can I just ask is this through USB or Aux that it gets imbalanced?


 
  
 Both. I just tried to be sure.
  
 I'm going to try and replace the volume potentiometer in the future.
  
 To be specific: The problem only exist between 7 o'clock (the minimum) and 8 o'clock on the volume dial. Other copies of the amplifier might not be affected, as it all probably depends on the pot lottery.


----------



## arcticfox007

I wanted to replace my current setup with this one. One of my issue is imbalance, lol.
  
 Thank you for testing, might gamble on it.


----------



## vertical

qerub said:


> Both. I just tried to be sure.
> 
> I'm going to try and replace the volume potentiometer in the future.
> 
> To be specific: The problem only exist between 7 o'clock (the minimum) and 8 o'clock on the volume dial. Other copies of the amplifier might not be affected, as it all probably depends on the pot lottery.



Hi,
Jumping in. If you experienced same issue with different electronics in the middle of the chain (Roland vs Topping), then prob points to beginning or end of chain... Meaning source or speakers. Regrets if I missed something where this was already covered.


----------



## qerub

vertical said:


> Hi,
> Jumping in. If you experienced same issue with different electronics in the middle of the chain (Roland vs Topping), then prob points to beginning or end of chain... Meaning source or speakers. Regrets if I missed something where this was already covered.


 
  
 Sorry, I made things confusing by bringing up my old Roland kit (speakers w/ integrated amplifier).
  
 When I replace the Topping amplifier with the Denon amplifier (while keeping the source and speakers), the problem goes away. That makes the Topping amplifier guilty in my book.


----------



## vertical

qerub said:


> Sorry, I made things confusing by bringing up my old Roland kit (speakers w/ integrated amplifier).
> 
> When I replace the Topping amplifier with the Denon amplifier (while keeping the source and speakers), the problem goes away. That makes the Topping amplifier guilty in my book.




Yes, agreed. Thx for bringing me up to date / clarifying.


----------



## SCSI

arcticfox007 said:


> I wanted to replace my current setup with this one. One of my issue is imbalance, lol.
> 
> Thank you for testing, might gamble on it.


 
 What do you currently use?
  
 If the imbalance only occur at the 7-8 o'clock on the volume dial then it is fine by me. I placed an order on the Topping VX1 recently to upgrade from my Lepia 2020A+ connected to Asus DX but it is currently out of stock. From the reviews here so far, looks/sounds like its DAC is good.


----------



## arcticfox007

I'm using similar,  just using old Auzentech X-plosion with 2020A+ and PSBs. Imbalance maybe line, have to find spare cable. Tried my beyers in the soundcard socket and its fine. 
  
 I tossed up between vx1 and a little ta2024 valve type one. I'd like warmer bass. ATM bit neutral.


----------



## Arsis

Been listening w/ my Minimus 7's... very impressed so far. l'm not quite ready for a full review yet. I want to spend some time with the Polk Monitor 70's first.

BTW... no balance issues here.


----------



## SnugOmatic

qerub said:


> I'm going to try and replace the volume potentiometer in the future.


 
   
Don't do it, because it will not help.

  
 The volume control is IC based. The potentiometer is just providing the reference R for the Cirrus Logic CS3310, which is doing the volume controle.
 Therefore, your problem is most likely not in the preamp stage.
  
 Reagrds.
 SnugOmatic


----------



## Arsis

For the size/price I'm relatively impressed. Not enough ooomph to adequately drive the Polk Montor 70. No surprise there. Makes a nice desktop rig. I like the speaker / phones or both option. I'm using the phone jack to feed a powered sub. My biggest complaints are harshness in the treble and that it disables my mac's master volume control. I wouldn't say it's audiophile quality but it does sound pretty good. Especially the headphone amp.


----------



## joq3

Great that I found this thread. I was decided to get a Topping TP30, until I found this thread.
 Do you think I should get a VX1 for just $10 more?
  
 It looks like it is more powerful?
 Does it sound as good or better than the TP30?
  
 What are the pro's/con's with these two?
 Is the DAC similar on both?
  
 Will use this to drive my Tangent Evo E5 bookshelf speakers.


----------



## qerub

snugomatic said:


> Don't do it, because it will not help.
> 
> The volume control is IC based. The potentiometer is just providing the reference R for the Cirrus Logic CS3310, which is doing the volume controle.
> Therefore, your problem is most likely not in the preamp stage.
> ...


 
  
 My theory is/was that the problem is caused by a bad reference signal from the pot to the IC.
  
*If* the IC gets one signal for left and one for right, I'm still not convinced that a replacement won't help.
  
 Thanks for taking the time to reply!


----------



## ctchrisf

any owners upgrade the PSU? I've heard many of these t amps limited by weak PSU's 

 think they come with 7 amp and they need a full 15 amp for full wattage?


----------



## kakklurch

Hi,
  
 this is my first post here. I ordered the VX1 last week - it's on my desk now. I really like the idea of these little digital amps. I had the TP41 before but my problem with that one was, that it is quite sensitive. It picked up and amplified noise from my PC - very annoying. Now with the VX1 the noise problem is gone - BIG RELIEF!
  
 But there is one thing that I find quite strange about the sound. I'm sitting in front of my monitor (of course) with the two speakers (quite compact 6Ohm bookshelves from DENON) at each side. The sound is somehow awkward. Only when I move about 1-2 meters back from my desk, the sound becomes normal. I think that would mean that I would have to move the speakers closer to my monitor / the center, right? sadly my desktop setup doesn't allow that.
 It's less obvious with music but it is very much so with movies/voices.
  
 It's the same when I use the RCA input, which means it has nothing to do with the DAC - it is rather something with the amp.
  
 what can I do now?
 do other VX1 users experience the same?
 why was is different/normal with the TP41?


----------



## kakklurch

I have to correct me. There is no position from where it sounds right - its always awkward. But its solved now.
  
 It sounded like wrong polarity but I connected the cables the right way. So I decided to open the VX1. Guess what I fond out. One of those chinese workers had probably a very long shift and was tired - at the left output plus and minus were switched. Quality control must have been sleepy too - or is there any at all? No big deal, I just had to connect the right output the "wrong" way and everything sounds perfectly normal now.


----------



## vertical

Kakklurch,
You kinda stepped in & hijacked the thread for your problem. It's related to vx1, but prob should've started another.

Btw it's unlikely an amp specifically caused the symptom you describe...


----------



## kakklurch

I'm very sorry. it wasn't my intention to hijack anything. Just thought, that it would probably be a good idea to collect information to this new and rare product at one place. anyway my problem is solved now. From now on I will just post my experiences with it here.


----------



## vertical

Ok, glad your issue is resolved. I'm happy with my Topping amp...I hope that you are too now.


----------



## ezas

arsis said:


> For the size/price I'm relatively impressed. Not enough ooomph to adequately drive the Polk Montor 70. No surprise there. Makes a nice desktop rig. I like the speaker / phones or both option. I'm using the phone jack to feed a powered sub. My biggest complaints are harshness in the treble and that it disables my mac's master volume control. I wouldn't say it's audiophile quality but it does sound pretty good. Especially the headphone amp.


 
 I want to double check what you said before I order the amp because it does do this.
  
 You are using the headphone output to drive the low-level input on your sub while using the amp stage to driver speakers?
  
 I ask because on my TP30 the speaker output is muted when anything is plugged into the headphone jack. But the difference might be the VX1 has a headphone amp, not just a headphone jack. But I just want to be sure before ordering it.


----------



## Arsis

ezas said:


> I want to double check what you said before I order the amp because it does do this.
> 
> You are using the headphone output to drive the low-level input on your sub while using the amp stage to driver speakers?
> 
> I ask because on my TP30 the speaker output is muted when anything is plugged into the headphone jack. But the difference might be the VX1 has a headphone amp, not just a headphone jack. But I just want to be sure before ordering it.



Yes, speakers and headphone jack can be simultaneously active via a front panel button.


----------



## techlux

Interesting toppic! Does de VX1 act as a sound card too? Like the Behringer UCA202 does? Im looking to a DAC for connecting my laptop (Intel High Definition Audio, motherboard chipset hm76) to my active monitors Yamaha HS7. Despite, the quality of the UCA202 is 16bit/48khz, so i I was looking for someting with 24bit/96khz. And because I want to feel "all" the potential of my speakers for a good price, I toughed the VX1 does the job. Can someone help me out with my questions and put my in the right direction because my knowledge about this subject is bad, but my ears are sharp


----------



## headfi-phil

@techlux - The VX1 does have a DAC but no line out. Your HS7s are active and would not work with the VX1. You'll need something more like the NuForce uDAC.
  
 I just received my VX1 and have to say that I am impressed. It's not perfect; but for the price and size of the device it's quite good. I don't have tons of experience but I'm comparing it to my NAD C326BEE and powering my Paradigm Monitor 7s. The highs are sort of _shrill_, the mids in some songs do get muddled together and it lacks the _presence_ of a more powerful amp but still provides plenty of volume.
  
 The volume pot knob on mine is loose. I haven't had a chance to try tightening it.


----------



## techlux

@headfi-Phil. No line out? I want my speakers directely connected to my dac/vx1. And connect my laptop to The dac via USB port. 

Does a DAC give better sound than a mobotherboard intel high definition audio?

Thx


----------



## ezas

techlux said:


> @headfi-Phil. No line out? I want my speakers directely connected to my dac/vx1. And connect my laptop to The dac via USB port.
> 
> Does a DAC give better sound than a mobotherboard intel high definition audio?
> 
> Thx


 
 Your speakers will connect to the VX1 and your VX1 can connect to your computer via the USB (which will use the internal DAC) or the analog line out from your computer, in which case you would be using the digital signal processing on your laptop.
  
 There is no line out that you can use to run the output of the DAC to some other piece of gear. Though Arsis is using the headphone out to feed a low level signal to his sub, and I plan to do the same thing.
  
 I don't have the VX1 yet, it gets here today, but the DAC on the TP30 sounds better than the Realtek ALC892 chip on my computer. Not a big difference but it does sound better.


----------



## headfi-phil

However the Yamaha HS7 are active monitors and are expecting line level input. The VX1 is a DAC + AMP. Your speakers have built-in amps. You only need a DAC.


----------



## Arsis

You _could_ feed them from the headphone out with a Y-cable.


----------



## BabylonDown

If you guys had to choose between the Topping VX1 or the Magni/Modi stack with splitter what would it be?


----------



## Arsis

do you want the option of speakers? If you only want to use headphones then go with the Magni/Modi stack.


----------



## BabylonDown

arsis said:


> do you want the option of speakers? If you only want to use headphones then go with the Magni/Modi stack.


 
 Well I was considering running a splitter on the Magni/Modi stack which will give me that option.


----------



## vertical

babylondown said:


> Well I was considering running a splitter on the Magni/Modi stack which will give me that option.




My understanding is that the Magni is specifically designed as a headphone amp.


----------



## BabylonDown

vertical said:


> My understanding is that the Magni is specifically designed as a headphone amp.


 

 If that is indeed true than I have an easy decision to make. Anyone confirm?


----------



## sandsvans

Im trying to decide between the *Topping VX 1 and the Teac Ah-01*. I would be using this to listen to pandora and mp3s on my computer.
  
 This is Cnets review of the Teac Ah-01 since there are not many reviews of the Teac amp.
  
http://www.cnet.com/products/teac-reference-a-h01-amplifier-series/
  
 This is Teac's description of the amp and is available for $300 from multiple retailers although it had a list of $600 some time ago.
  
"_TEAC's A-H01 combines a high-quality D/A converter with a stereo amplifier to create a compact audio system for your home or office. Five stereo inputs are available – 2 analog and 3 digital format. The Burr Brown digital-to-analog converter supports high-resolution sample rates up to 192kHz/32-bit. The USB 2.0 input can be used with your Mac or Windows computer for audiophile-grade music playback of your music library. It's ideal for playback of FLAC, WAV, Apple Lossless and other high-res file formats. _

_The A-H01's connects to speakers through a B&O ICE power stereo amplifier providing 50W per channel. Heavy-duty, gold plated binding post terminals connect to speaker cable of any thickness. A subwoofer pre-out is provided for extra punch, and a great-sounding headphone amp for private listening. "_
  
*Since the speakers are going to be placed on my desk and on either side of the screen, I would be using them at a moderate volume.*
  
*I intend using the dac/amp either with Mirage OMD 5 (6ohm) or Kef 3005SE Satellite speakers, both of which I already own.*
  
*However Im also concerned that I might damage my speakers so Im leaning towards the teac which has more power.*
  
*What are your thoughts? *


----------



## cel4145

Well, the VX1 is not going to damage your speakers unless you drive it to clipping, and you could still damage your speakers with the Teac the same way. Besides, you ought to be able to tell when your speakers are distorting, or you are aren't ready to own good speakers and amps. LOL 

I would bet on the B&O Icepower amp to be better than the VX1, and for the Teac to be better overall, based upon what someone I know who owns it has told me about it. 

If you would like another option, Indeed has come out with a new, more powerful digital amp: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2014-Indeed-Class-D-Amp-TDA7498E-160WX2-Stereo-Amplifier-36V5A-adapter-BLK-/291074046376. Indeed is well known in the digital amp community for producing high quality stuff, and I've bought three of their amps. Indeed doesn't combine their amps with DACs and headphone amps, so you'd need to purchase that separately.


----------



## sandsvans

@ cel4145, thanks for the input, the Indeed looks impressive @ 160wx2. What Dac do you suggest would pair well with it? I notice the Indeed does not come with a headphone amp which I would like to have.
  
 Definitely would not be playing them at distortion level, so guess I should be ok with either. I just cant seem to get my head around what would clip and what would not. Ive read at forums that the tripath amps like the one in the VX1 have grossly overstated RMS outputs. Ive also read that the Mirage's are power hungry and need a minimum of 10w per channel to sound good.
  
 But SQ wise wonder how much of a difference would one notice between the two Dac/Amps
  
 Topping VX 1 for $110 vs the Teac AH -01 for $300.
  
 On one hand Id love to just go with the Topping VX1 and on the other I feel I should not skimp and just go with the Teac because the specs look better. Plus the Teac quality wise seems to be the better one.


----------



## cel4145

I don't think the t-amps have grossly overrated RMS specs. I think they are honest; they just rate them at 10% THD, which means you've reached their limits at that kind of distortion rate, whereas other amps, generally provide RMS ratings where they distortion limits are much lower and there is still headroom. Would kind of be nice if other amps would provide that 10% kind of rating as well 

Now if you want the best deal for a lot of power for your speakers, and you have the room for it, this Denon 1513 for $99 will be dollar for dollar more powerful than any small-sized t-amp/digital amp, not to mention it can be used for a 5.1 audio setup and has bass management for integrating a sub. 

Anyway, the Indeed can be combined with different headphone amp/dacs. It's a separate amp, so that's the advantage is that you can choose what you want for the other components if that suits your needs. For instance the Audioengine D1 or the Tube Magic D1 Plus. Both of those have pre-amps with volume controls so you could could control the sound output for the speakers and headphones in one place. I think the Audioquest Dragonfly has a line out setting (verify that), so you could unplug headphones from it, change a setting, and then hook up the Indeed. I have the smaller Indeed TA2021 t-amp hooked up to the Tube Magic in one room in my house, and I have used one with my ODAC and Schiit Asgard 2 in my main computer desktop setup. So sort of depends on what you are looking to do, and if you want the flexibility to choose the DAC and headphone amp you want vs. the all-in-one approach.


----------



## sandsvans

Cel4145, I think at this point my options are limited. Id rather have an all in one unit, Headphone / Desktop Amp + Dac Combo in one compact unit. Besides even if I go the separate / Indeed way I'd still end up spending $300 and I think I still would not have an headphone out.
  
 I already have AV receivers like the Onkyo 3009 NR and a Yamaha V2700 in 2 different rooms. Unfortunately I spend way more time in front of my computer listening to music and hence the need for a compact desktop amp. Larger units would not serve my need.
  
 I would listen to music at moderate volumes in front of my computer. I have my Av receivers if I really want to feel the bass! The DAC + Desktop Amp would make my compressed audio and pandora sound a whole lot better than what comes out of my crappy Dell speakers. I have speakers lying around that I could put to use on my desktop.
  
 I currently have a modded Sennheiser HD558 + the Creative xiFi GO Pro USB sound card for my listening pleasure so Im hoping either the VX1 or the Teac AH 01 would beat my current setup.
  
 At this point my budget would cap at $300 ie: Teac Ah01, unless there is a significantly better option at a higher price. Or I can save some money and get the VX1. Im just trying to see if there is a justification to spend $180 more on the Teac for my need: - moderate volumes without hurting my speakers.
  
 Thanks


----------



## cel4145

I found that the Indeed TA2021 t-amp could hit 100db from 3 feet away with pink noise and my speakers which are 90db sensitivity (I used an SPL meter). Since I don't usually listen even at 90db, I find it gives me plenty of volume with necessary headroom. Any of the same chipset t-amps will perform about the same in max volume as long as they have the heavier duty PSUs that Topping and Indeed use (which is why the cheap Lepai doesn't perform quite as well). Not sure about the chipset in the VX1. 

Since Amazon's RMA process is very painless as long as you are not using their 3rd party vendors that do their own shipping, I'd say order the VX1 and see how it performs for you. Shouldn't cost more than $10 to $15 to ship it back if you don't like it.


----------



## sandsvans

cel4145, if I was still in the US I would not have hesitated picking it up from amazon and then returning it like you suggested. But since I am outside the country and having a relative bring it down for me, I have to make my mind up reading reviews, opinions and specs. I don't have the luxury of putting it through a trial.
  
 Having said that the Teac ah 01 is now on sale for at accessories for less @ $249 + free shipping this makes it even more tempting!!! Ugghhh.
  
 Plus since I would be using this outside the US the QC of the unit is also important to me, my unit needs to make it back stateside to claim a warranty and hence my hesitation with the Topping VX1 and Im hoping the Teac might fare better on the QC front.
  
 Decisions decisions decisions don't know what to do. cel4145, I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my questions.


----------



## cel4145

I'm glad to help 

The Teac is definitely going to have more power, it has remote control, it has a subwoofer output connection, and multiple digital and analog inputs. So for $250, you would get something that can be repurposed later on for other uses. If you can't return what you get, I'd probably go with it.


----------



## sandsvans

cel4145, I pulled the trigger, went with the Teac Ah01 Black and feeling pretty good about the decision. 
  
 Hope it lives up to my expectations. 
  
 Im surprised the Teac AH01 gets no love on these forums or for that matter anywhere except Cnet!


----------



## OICWUTUDIDTHAR

the headphone ampm in the ah01 is very weak, it could barely drive my akg k712s I needed to have the volume at 100 percent and it still wasn't loud enough for some songs (comparing to my 02)


----------



## Wildgift

My VX-1 arrived and sounds AWESOME using a USB in from my macbook pro and driving Polk Monitor 30 speakers for my office. Question: I cannot seem to figure out the "auto on" feature that the poorly worded manual alludes to with USB.  I've tried various uses of the on/off button and cannot get the amp to do the "breathing" (which I think means pulsing on/off).  Rather, all that happens is the USB light blinks.
  
 A small detail, though.  All in all, a very nice product and very happy with it!


----------



## ezas

While I haven't tried very hard and my computer is almost always on or sleeping, and/or my sub woofer is on which does not have a auto power off feature, I haven't got mine to breath either.
  
 I'm running my VX1 with Fostex FF85WK's full range speakers in a uFonken cabinet and I'm very happy with it. This is a really revealing setup so any major deficiency would be obvious. I say major because I make no claims to having golden ears able to hear the difference between cables, etc
  
 I don't find myself sitting here wishing it was warmer or brighter. I rarely get it up to 50% volumes sitting here at my desk with the music software and windows volume each about 3/4 volume.
  
 So i'm pretty happy with it and I like knowing that I have room to go to less efficient 2-way speakers. I wish it had a line out on the back. But I may see if I can plumb in a 1/8" jack somewhere and just run the wires from the front 1/4" jack to the 1/8".


----------



## Wildgift

ezas said:


> While I haven't tried very hard and my computer is almost always on or sleeping, and/or my sub woofer is on which does not have a auto power off feature, I haven't got mine to breath either.
> 
> I'm running my VX1 with Fostex FF85WK's full range speakers in a uFonken cabinet and I'm very happy with it. This is a really revealing setup so any major deficiency would be obvious. I say major because I make no claims to having golden ears able to hear the difference between cables, etc
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your comment.  I'm using it in my office and barely am getting louder than 8:00 on the dial.  Sounds lovely.  Glad to know I'm not an idiot re the "breathing"


----------



## zebbart

I just got the Topping VX1 along with Dayton B652 in my first foray into above-the-minimum audio. I'm very disappointing, sorry to say. I'm a total newbie to hi-fi so I don't know how to describe the sound other than it sounds like the speakers are sitting in a  cardboard box, or like the music is playing on AM radio. The treble just sounds kind of muffled or muddy. That's the case whether I am comparing the Daytons to my 7 year old $50 Philips subwoofer set, or comparing the subwoofer set connected to the VX1 vs. connected directly to my computer, or comparing a set of earbuds and a set of cans plugged into the VX1 vs plugged into the computer. Like I said I'm a total newbie so maybe I'm doing something wrong or missing something (if so, help!), but I think I'm going to try to return the VX1 and get a Lepai LP-2020A+ (saving $100) or maybe gamble on a different DAC.


----------



## Wildgift

zebbart said:


> I just got the Topping VX1 along with Dayton B652 in my first foray into above-the-minimum audio. I'm very disappointing, sorry to say. I'm a total newbie to hi-fi so I don't know how to describe the sound other than it sounds like the speakers are sitting in a  cardboard box, or like the music is playing on AM radio. The treble just sounds kind of muffled or muddy. That's the case whether I am comparing the Daytons to my 7 year old $50 Philips subwoofer set, or comparing the subwoofer set connected to the VX1 vs. connected directly to my computer, or comparing a set of earbuds and a set of cans plugged into the VX1 vs plugged into the computer. Like I said I'm a total newbie so maybe I'm doing something wrong or missing something (if so, help!), but I think I'm going to try to return the VX1 and get a Lepai LP-2020A+ (saving $100) or maybe gamble on a different DAC.


 
 What are you using for the input? USB? Line in? what is the input source.  Maybe yours is defective. Mine does not sound like how you describe, at all.


----------



## zebbart

I'm using the USB connected to a new HP Pavilion tower. I think I have an RCA splitter somewhere and I'll try that later, but I mainly got the VX1 for the DAC, having read all the articles about what a huge difference a DAC makes compared to on board sound cards.


----------



## Wildgift

zebbart said:


> I'm using the USB connected to a new HP Pavilion tower. I think I have an RCA splitter somewhere and I'll try that later, but I mainly got the VX1 for the DAC, having read all the articles about what a huge difference a DAC makes compared to on board sound cards.


 
  
 I'm using a macbook pro via usb into the VX1 and it sounds incredible. You must have a bad unit. The DAC sounds really good for my rig.


----------



## dailo23

anyone know if this supports android OTG as an input?


----------



## dailo23

dailo23 said:


> anyone know if this supports android OTG as an input?


 
 I ordered one an received it, my copy does not do OTG android


----------



## dlm4849

Sorry if this is a really basic question, but why would you want USB OTG for a DAC/amp? Would this allow you to run audio from the USB on an Android phone instead the headphone jack?


----------



## dailo23

dlm4849 said:


> Sorry if this is a really basic question, but why would you want USB OTG for a DAC/amp? Would this allow you to run audio from the USB on an Android phone instead the headphone jack?


 
  
 That's correct, this would be so that the music would go through the DAC on the amp


----------



## dalle

I bought this amp for a boombox project.
 However I missed that it uses 14v and not 12v. I was planning on driving it with a 12v gel battery from a car or motorcycle.
  
 Do you think it will run okay on a 12v battery?


----------



## germanium

dalle said:


> I bought this amp for a boombox project.
> However I missed that it uses 14v and not 12v. I was planning on driving it with a 12v gel battery from a car or motorcycle.
> 
> Do you think it will run okay on a 12v battery?




Should run ok, most car batteries sitting idle after fresh charge will have 13.2 volts. When on the charger they will have as much as 14.7 volts or even a little more when fully topped off but still on the charger. These voltages should be in the acceptable range.


----------



## ezas

For the windows computer users: Is the VX1 showing up in the realtek sound manager app. When I had the Topping TP30 it showed up in the Sound Manager App as a topping TP30


----------



## OPTiK

Has anyone compared the VX1 to the TP30? I like my TP30, but it's lacking a little in power for my speakers. The volume doesn't really move once I go past 12 o clock.


----------



## ezas

I had the tp30 before the vx1. The vx1 is a definite increase in power. The tp30 was loud enough but I was finding myself having to bump my volumes up in my software player and the windows master volume. Now even with the volumes knocked back on the computer I've never gone past 12:00.

It seems the speakers sounds a bit better but if they actual do it's subtle. Maybe just the extra headroom. 

I don't regret paying a bit more because now I have some extra power in case I want to get some less efficient speakers, larger speakers, etc.


----------



## vertical

Hi,

Note that the typical recommendation for optimizing SQ is to set PC/Mac Media Player (e.g., iTunes) volume control at max, and use the volume control in the amplifier to alternate the volume. Just did quick HF search & here's just 1 of the hits...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/380735/does-media-player-volume-control-affect-sq


----------



## ezas

I guess I come from a different background which is live sound and some recording. While there are different ways to set gain on the amplifier, and there are many stages in the gain chain (heehee) standard practice, but not written in stone the power amp is set to unity gain 0db input equals 0db output. OR the seat of the pants method is the amp just peaks into clipping for the loudest passages. And then you don't play with the amp. In the middle of the chain you are looking for levels that produce the best S/N ratio. Than at your source the instrument input (which for us is the computer that is our media player) you would adjust for the volume you want. Much like a sound engineer adjusts the fader on an instrument input, or on the sub group volume (think all vocals together, or alll drum mic's together).
  
 But of course, in music playback it's typical to set the volume at the pre amp or amplifier stage. So what do I know.
  
So I like to run my media player around 75% and the master windows volume at 75% as long as the volume is staying between 25% and 75% at the amp. 
  
Then I make small adjustments where ever is handiest at that moment. This makes me feel, for no good reason, that nowhere in the chain am I pushing the signal into clipping and that I'm staying above the noise floor.
  
So I decided to see what I could find out
  
 I loaded up the VU and Peak meter in Foobar and it looks like it's fine with running the volume at WFO. I couldn't really make out the Oscilloscope in any detail, and I'm too lazy to find test signals, what I could see it didn't seem to be clipping and unfortunately the peak meter did not display clipping but/and the peak meter was at about the optimum of 0db in the absence of any metering, and I'm going to guess that the windows volume (really signal level) is calibrated to 0db as well. (well that was quite the sentence) 
  
 I found this but I'm not motivated enough to try it: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/20595-what-u-hear-recording-enable.html
  
 In closing it looks like running in WFO is fine in the input (really output) stages. But I like my system since I can adjust volume whereever I'm closest to with my mouse.
  
 Cheers


----------



## ezas

I'm having trouble getting Wasapi working with the VX1 with foobar.
  
 I have tried setting foobar to 16/44 and realtek to 24/96 since that is what the VX1 supports
  
 I have set both to 16/44 and both to 24/96 and I always get the error. I had it working last night for a few songs (but I forget what I had it set to) and then I played another song and and I got the playback error and since then I can't get it to work. I thought I head a  difference when I had wasapi working and since I have a friend coming over to listen I'd like to get it working.
  
 Anyone have Wasapi working with Foobar. I'm using the USB output.


----------



## noahbickart

I'm running the VX1 out of a Macbook Pro's usb port (Fidelia) into a pair of NHT Super Zero speakers. Sounds great for what it is.
  
 One thing, it seems that the DAC operates *only* at 96 kHz, up sampling everything to 96 kHz.


----------



## shadow84

Im planning to get the Pioneer SP-BS22 passive speakers. I understand that i would need an AMP to run those bookshelf speakers. Based on reviews, a cheap yet good option would be the Topping VX1 or TP30 MKII. Which would be a better choice? Also, for the VX1, the output mode selector is a button? So, if i press on it, the LED light will either be on the AMP or headphone? Meaning i can alternatively switch between my speakers and my iem plugged in at the front?
  
 Also, where to get the VX1? I know mp4nation do sell the TP30 MKII. The given power supply for the VX1 is 110-240V, but is there anythign else i need to take note, such as amps?
  
 Thanks for helping me.


----------



## ezas

I have one to sell . . .
  
 And I have had both.
  
 The Topping TP30 is one of the great deals going in an amp. It has a DAC, two inputs and a good amount of power . . . I have one of the better sound chips (chip, not sound card) and the DAC in the Topping sounds better.
  
 The VX1 gets you more power and a headphone amp, rather than just a head phone out over the TP30.
  
 Another nice feature of the VX1 is that it lets you listen to speaker and headphones at the same time. Me and at least one other person hear are using that feature to use the headphone jack to drive a subwoofer. I think it lets you listen to two sources at the same time as well, but I don't have it hooked up right now to tell.
  
 I like the VX1 but came to find it's not a particularly musical amp for my REALLY bright speakers. But that means it could brighten up some speakers that could use a little brightening.
  
 It has an auto off which is pretty neat.
  
 Topping has reworked their model line a bit so you might want to check out their website before ordering anything.
  
 Amazon carries most of the Topping line.
  
 Pioneer doesn't give any useful specs, but I'd recommend the extra power of the VX1 for speakers that size. It's one of the reasons I got the VX1 over the TP30
  
  
 Update: I was just reading about the Pioneers and from what I read the VX1 might be a good choice. People seem to find the Pioneer's laid back in the top end.


----------



## shadow84

ezas said:


> I have one to sell . . .
> 
> The Topping TP30 is one of the great deals going in an amp. It has a DAC, two inputs and a good amount of power . . .
> 
> ...


 
  
 Based on reviews i supposed? I saw that they were quite good in the bass, which i want for movies n games. And the price is decent as well. Just that it is passive, and i would need an amp to run it. So, might as well find a decent dac/amp for it. And i camea cross the Topping TP30 Mark2 and VX1.
  
 BTW, where to get the VX1 from a decent dealer?


----------



## ezas

I got mine from Amazon
  
 I updated my post, that I thought the VX1 might be a good choice for the Pioneers. And that I'd consider the extra power available in the VX1 over the TP30.


----------



## shadow84

Not sure if this is trustable or not...
  
 http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/TOPPING-VX1-2-25W-Class-T-AMP-Stereo-Hi-Fi-Power-Amplifier-USB-DAC-24Bit-96KHz-/190934299453?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item2c7492333d&_uhb=1
  
 But given that he has sold the most out of everyone, it might give me some thoughts.


----------



## ezas

shadow84 said:


> Not sure if this is trustable or not...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/TOPPING-VX1-2-25W-Class-T-AMP-Stereo-Hi-Fi-Power-Amplifier-USB-DAC-24Bit-96KHz-/190934299453?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item2c7492333d&_uhb=1
> 
> But given that he has sold the most out of everyone, it might give me some thoughts.


 
 The seller has a very good seller rating. I wouldn't worry about it if he has sold the most of them.


----------



## shadow84

ezas said:


> The seller has a very good seller rating. I wouldn't worry about it if he has sold the most of them.


 
  
 Thanks for the assurance... Wanna confirm 2 things.
  
 1. For the power supply given, i presume it does not come with cord, just the brick only?
  
 2. Would it be better to plug in the power supply along with the USB or just depend entirely on the USB to draw power?


----------



## Arsis

shadow84 said:


> Thanks for the assurance... Wanna confirm 2 things.
> 
> 1. For the power supply given, i presume it does not come with cord, just the brick only?
> 
> 2. Would it be better to plug in the power supply along with the USB or just depend entirely on the USB to draw power?




it does include the cord
you have to use the power supply


----------



## shadow84

arsis said:


> it does include the cord
> you have to use the power supply


 
  
 Thanks for the info..


----------



## shadow84

On more thing i would like to ask, is the opamp upgradable? Thinking for trying the MUSE01/02 with it...


----------



## ezas

What those guys said you need to use the power brick. From what I read there is no reason to upgrade the power supply it puts out enough power for this amp. I had one that was 2amps more so I used it.
  
 From what I found those Op Amps are $70us. An op amp is going to make close to zero difference. And from what I read if anything those op amps have a forward/bright sound which this amp already has.
  
 The VX1 has not been a popular model and the DIY crowd would consider it vastly over priced so you are not going to see many people modding them.
  
 An amp based on the TPA3116 chip will sound very good out of the box but it is just an amp, not a DAC. 
  
 This is the one that the really smart amp people tell me has all the right bits already installed. Very musical sounding  Loudness wise it about equal with the VX1, but as it goes louder it stays cleaner than the VX1.
  
 This is the model to get, as I said it already has all the electronic bits installed. But its nothing fancy, an on off switch and volume.
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-original-SMSL-SA-36A-2-20W-High-grade-HIFI-Digital-Power-Amplifier-Class-T/1701910957.html - to get a line out for a sub. And I wanted something in a box.


----------



## shadow84

U have any recommendations for AIO DAC/AMP for speakers? Prefer to have both...


----------



## ezas

This is the one I settled on but haven't ordered it yet: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=84
  
 There is one for $60us at the same website.
  
 Sabre chip gets pretty good reviews from people. Most like it a lot.


----------



## shadow84

ezas said:


> This is the one I settled on but haven't ordered it yet: http://hifimediy.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=84
> 
> There is one for $60us at the same website.
> 
> Sabre chip gets pretty good reviews from people. Most like it a lot.




This cant be used for passive speakers...


----------



## ezas

shadow84 said:


> This cant be used for passive speakers...


 
 Oh didn't notice you said amp along with DAC.
  
 I thought you were interested in the VX1? It's got a headphone amp and a DAC


----------



## shadow84

ezas said:


> Oh didn't notice you said amp along with DAC.
> 
> I thought you were interested in the VX1? It's got a headphone amp and a DAC




Yup intrtested in vx1. But while waiting for the speakers to drop price, might as well look around for other choices of dac/amp for passive speakers. So far, my choices arevthe topping tp30 MKII,vx1 and lepai 2020+...


----------



## depleted

What do you guys think, only considering the headphone amp, of the VX1 compared to the new FiiO E10K?


----------



## Darth Truder

I didn't heared the FiiO, but consider that it is better compared to the VX1.
 Simple conclusion: Same price, less features -> better parts
 So if you don't need an amp for a pair of passive speakers i'd go for a Fiio E10, but also the VX1 is an nice amp.
 Just one thing is a little annoying: at higher volume you can slightly hear noise.
With the JBL Control One this is less a problem, cause with the knob at 9 you reach a quiet loud volume that i turn the volume in windows down to 10-20.
 But with some headphones you can turn the knob as far as it will go.
_*Edit:* (Please dont missunderstood - sometimes i like it extremly loud and the VX1 has enough power to drive my DT770 with 250Ω, but most of the time half the turn is quite enough. It has more than enough power)._
  
 May another a good setup would be the SMSL SA36A or the TP30 MK II connected with the lineout of the FiiO E10K?
 So you get a really good DAC, headphone Amp and speaker amp, that just costs a little bit more than the VX1.
 The only reason I choiced it were the good marks in this thread for a price that was just slightly above my budget.
  
But that doesn't mean that the VX1 is crap, I see it as a really good all-in-one for a fair price.
It is also better than a Asus Xonar DGX and much better than most of the onboard-chips.
  
  
 Sorry for my bad language, i doesn't write so much in english cause it isnt my native language.


----------



## depleted

this is good advice, thanks! will research e10k a little more, in fact I don't plan on buying speakers


----------



## Darth Truder

Update:
  
 Yesterday I've noticed that the disturbing-noise isn't just hearable when playing musik on higher volume. Also it is there when the pc is muted.
 This is really annoying but not the worst.
 It is also hearable with the headphones when the output is set to just the speakers.
 I can't believe that this is good for them and hope that the DT770 have not taken any damage in the last two weeks.
 Last but not least the device is advertised as a 24bit DAC but how is this possible with a 16bit sound chip?
 The VX1 is detected as a 24bit DAC in Windows but this is just what the usb controller is capable to handle.
 At the end it is just an 16bit DAC and I feel fooled as a customer.
 Fortunately, I can send it back and get a refund.


----------



## ezas

I've replaced mine with SMSL amp.
  
 It's not a bad unit and would make a good unit for neutral to warm speakers you want to brighten a bit. But in the end I'd call it a fairly neutral sounding amp.
  
 Power figures are at best inflated. As I turned it up it started revealing that it was working hard. (keep in mind I have bright/forward/revealing speakers), and I was getting well into loud for nearfield.  It's certainly flexible and full featured, and looks nice and professional. But for me it didn't end up working out. In the end I'd call it 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## ilanrez

Hi, I am new to this subject so please forgive the ignorant questions. Regarding the Topping VX1, I have a few doubts:

 1. I plan to use the VX1 to connect a pair of 120w RMS speakers that are located in an EXTERNAL area. Will this amp be able to handle this pair of speakers?
 2. I saw on the posts that it has an amplified headphone socket that gives out sound simultaneously with the normal speakers. Can I connect to this socket another pair of, let’s say, 60w RMS speaker to work in parallel to the EXTERNAL speakers? This way, I can play the same sound in the EXTERNAL and INTERNAL areas in together.
 3. Can I connect to its USB socket an Iphone or Ipad (or Android based mobile device) to play sound from it? Or should I connect this kind of device to its RCA socket?
 I appreciate any help anyone has to offer.


----------



## Transmaniacon

ilanrez said:


> Hi, I am new to this subject so please forgive the ignorant questions. Regarding the Topping VX1, I have a few doubts:
> 
> 1. I plan to use the VX1 to connect a pair of 120w RMS speakers that are located in an EXTERNAL area. Will this amp be able to handle this pair of speakers?
> 2. I saw on the posts that it has an amplified headphone socket that gives out sound simultaneously with the normal speakers. Can I connect to this socket another pair of, let’s say, 60w RMS speaker to work in parallel to the EXTERNAL speakers? This way, I can play the same sound in the EXTERNAL and INTERNAL areas in together.
> ...


 
 It doesn't matter where the amp and speakers are located, as long as you have them connected.
  
 No you cannot power additional speakers with the headphone output.
  
 You need to connect a mobile device with a 3.5mm Stereo to RCA cable.
  
 I think you should look into the Audiosource AMP-100, it can power two sets of speakers, and has multiple inputs.  The DAC in your mobile device is fine to use.


----------



## Sky1981

ilanrez said:


> Hi, I am new to this subject so please forgive the ignorant questions. Regarding the Topping VX1, I have a few doubts:
> 
> 1. I plan to use the VX1 to connect a pair of 120w RMS speakers that are located in an EXTERNAL area. Will this amp be able to handle this pair of speakers?
> 2. I saw on the posts that it has an amplified headphone socket that gives out sound simultaneously with the normal speakers. Can I connect to this socket another pair of, let’s say, 60w RMS speaker to work in parallel to the EXTERNAL speakers? This way, I can play the same sound in the EXTERNAL and INTERNAL areas in together.
> ...


 
 Actually I had a similar question also, I plan on powering a couple of Denon SC-F109's which are rated at 60W(IEC) / 120W(PEAK) with the VX1.
  
 http://www.denon.co.uk/uk/product/pages/product-detail.aspx?catid=systems&subid=minimicro&productid=scf109
  
 Since the VX1 is listed as 25W X 2 will this have enough power for these speakers? Or will I risk damaging the speakers? Sorry if this is a completely silly question!


----------



## Studio_Two

ezas said:


> I had the tp30 before the vx1. The vx1 is a definite increase in power. The tp30 was loud enough but I was finding myself having to bump my volumes up in my software player and the windows master volume.


 
  
 The VX1 seems to support a higher bit rate (24 bit as opposed 16 bit on the TP30). Does that mean the TP30 would not play high resolution flac?
  
 Kind Regards, Stephen


----------



## audiophalus

is there a reason why there is nothing about this VX1 in any other forum besides this one? 
 I'm looking for a desktop amp to drive Elac's BS 203 and almost bought a VX1 to connect to a Mac Mini late 2012 just don't know what makes sense over USB or line-in?
 I have a TEAC AI-301 and connected to the ELAC's and was not very happy, I wish more low freq.


----------



## spykez

Because we're not snobs who think Chinese equipment isn't garbage? Or we just like playing with toys.
  
 I got one and it's an amazing little amp for what you pay and what you get with it. Very well built and it's very slick.
  
 I like USB just cause I hate onboard sound.
  
 However comparing a 500 dollar amp to a 100 dollar one...I'm pretty sure yours sounds better lol.


----------



## Trian

Hi, i have a little question, the integrated DAC in Topping VX1 need drivers or something? Will it work on every PC and OS (even Linux)?
  
 Tnx bye!


----------



## Arsis

trian said:


> Hi, i have a little question, the integrated DAC in Topping VX1 need drivers or something? Will it work on every PC and OS (even Linux)?
> 
> Tnx bye!


plug n play w/ osx


----------



## Cecala

Different model although I'm thinking of purchasing the Topping TP-32EX variant.


----------



## lamode

Has anyone noticed how many defective units people are receiving? It's not just Topping - I have been reading reviews of various T-amps around the net and I have never heard so many horror stories of parts not being soldered, amps failing, cases coming apart, etc. This cheap Chinese stuff is probably better avoided. It would cost me more in customs duties and return shipping to get something fixed than then whole amp costs. And I might have to do it several times!


----------



## Cecala

lamode said:


> Has anyone noticed how many defective units people are receiving? It's not just Topping - I have been reading reviews of various T-amps around the net and I have never heard so many horror stories of parts not being soldered, amps failing, cases coming apart, etc. This cheap Chinese stuff is probably better avoided. It would cost me more in customs duties and return shipping to get something fixed than then whole amp costs. And I might have to do it several times!


 

 Really, I have seen only a few instances with the Topping brand(all old) which have been found faulty. In any case people only generally post when complaining not when happy or content with their purchase. I tend to research a product I'm after to death before deciding and without example have always found people complaining and recommending non purchase of the product. You need to read between the lines for the real gems of information.


----------



## spykez

Yep. The happy bunch are to buddy enjoying their toys.

Myself and about 5 friends all bought the vx1 no issues


----------



## Arsis

no problems here. its always on and used daily by my wife.


----------



## cel4145

lamode said:


> Has anyone noticed how many defective units people are receiving? It's not just Topping - I have been reading reviews of various T-amps around the net and I have never heard so many horror stories of parts not being soldered, amps failing, cases coming apart, etc. This cheap Chinese stuff is probably better avoided. It would cost me more in customs duties and return shipping to get something fixed than then whole amp costs. And I might have to do it several times!






cecala said:


> Really, I have seen only a few instances with the Topping brand(all old) which have been found faulty. In any case people only generally post when complaining not when happy or content with their purchase.




+1

Topping has a long reputation for decent reliability, but it's extremely popular, so you might find a few complaints. SMSL? I'd avoid them. Other, new Chinese brands that almost no one has heard of? I'd be wary. There is a lot of cheap stuff out there. I have two Indeed t-amps (ebay only sales). That's a good brand for t-amps. 

One way to learn more about good t-amp brands is to research in the DIYaudio community. They examine the electronics and have a good idea of which brands are using good stuff (that's where I found out about Indeed)


----------



## Dimon Hell

Hmm...
 At first i want to get Fiio E10K for headphones, and then i've found info about VX1.
 Will it be good enough as hp amp? As source PC+X-fi Xtreme Gamer. Also want to connect to amp shelf speakers - at this moment cheap ones, in future ginna upgrade them.
 Does VX1 fit my needs? I'm not an audiophile, just beginner with moderate requirements...
 All set needed for gaming and music.


----------



## Arsis

dimon hell said:


> Hmm...
> 
> At first i want to get Fiio E10K for headphones, and then i've found info about VX1.
> 
> ...


I have both and I do like the e10k a little better but to choose between the two I'd go with the vx1. The headphone amps are close enough that have the speaker amp on the vx1 makes up for slight disadvantage of the headphone out. Also, you can use speaker out and headphone out at the same time. If you want you can feed a powered subwoofer from the headphone out.


----------



## fuckingdoodah

Give the guy a break pleeboid!


----------



## TCube

Hello,
  
 Thanks everyone for reviewing the Topping.
 I got two all-in-one DAC ect. for my sons' respective bedrooms.
 The Topping VX1 is fully used and set up with 1972 vintage speakers Akai SW-30 Fostex Full Range 10cm 95db/1m 10w . (the other one is a NobSound which can be Bluetooth connected to smartphones)
  
 Yes ! Size , Power , Music Genre ... everything fits on a desk !
  

  
  
 Yes Head-Fi ! All Hi-Fi equipment you see, everything headphones, etc. etc. etc. has once been reviewed by YOU MEMBERS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Have a good 2016 !
 Cheers from Paris
 TC


----------



## spykez

Only thing I disliked about the VX1 back when I had it was the headphone amp portion of it was absolutely weak, even with the HD598.


----------



## paulkemp

Bump. I am looking into a desktop amp for speakers for my pc. I use a pair of wireless "gaming" headphones when gaming (due to mic and the wireless part), and prefer to use my desk speakers for the rest. Music and video at my home office. An desk amp would be nice, and I am looking at used recievers, but the price of the Topping VX1 is 1) as cheap as something used in Norway, 2) it is small and looks nice below my screen and on my desk, and 3) if I someday get a nice pair of headphones I can connect them directly. 
  
 So how does the Topping hold up in 2016? For the price and a nice pair of used bookshelves?


----------



## iBurger

@ paulkemp & the Head-Fi board:
  
 Surprised to see paulkemps post here. I'm in the same boat: thinking about getting a VX1 in 2016.
  
 I have been resarching the VX1 for the last few days / weeks / months, and it seems to be the only product that meets my requirements. I want to have a high quality amp, and also use my headphones. All while not spending hunderds of dollars. 
  
 Same question as Paulkemp, does this product still hold up in 2016?


----------



## Cecala

I have the Topping TP32EX and it drives speakers and a headphone together if you like. Great sound and build quality for the money, no regrets on my part and would buy again.
  
 http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/tp32ex/index.htm
  
 It also contains a remote control.


----------



## iBurger

Interesting. The TP32EX is not a newer product though. Amazon lists its introduction as August 2013, and the VX1 as December 2013. So the VX1 is more recent.
  
 Still good to know you like the TP32EX though. Any reasons why you preferred this one over the VX1?


----------



## Cecala

I needed a Coaxial input which the VX1 does not have. Also it utilizes the Cirrus Logic CS4392 DAC and has higher output through the speaker outputs courtesy of the
 Tripath TK2050 Digital Amplifier.
 Lastly it has a remote control which I like since I use this amp to listen to my films through headphones and can adjust the volume.
 The VX1 is a very good amp, I would say to you to look at what you need in the functionality of each amp and then choose the correct one.
 You mentioned that the VX1 is more recent, this is a non point as the 32EX has better parts and is made at the same time.
  
 On this home page:
 http://www.tpdz.net/en/products.htm
  
 You will see the 32EX is described as "Flag ship combo of TK2050 T-AMP, 24bit/192KHz coaxial DAC, 24bit/96KHz (16bit/192KHz) USB DAC and headphone amplifier!"
  
 More info on the TP32EX:
 http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/sirobako/item/tp32ex-s/?s-id=borderless_recommend_item_en
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=564hOLMAy8M


----------



## paulkemp

cecala said:


> I needed a Coaxial input which the VX1 does not have. Also it utilizes the Cirrus Logic CS4392 DAC and has higher output through the speaker outputs courtesy of the
> Tripath TK2050 Digital Amplifier.


 
  


iburger said:


> Still good to know you like the TP32EX though. Any reasons why you preferred this one over the VX1?


 
  
 Thanks to both iBurger and Cecala of you for your replies.
  
 I have looked at both, and althought the TP32EX may have a better quality, it lack those sexy knobs the VX1 has. I may have to go for the one with the knobs... I know, I am weak for knobs. 
  
 Chinese products seem to have a very strong, or shiny, light. How are shiny are the blue lights when the lights in the room are off?


----------



## Cecala

paulkemp said:


> ............. How are shiny are the blue lights when the lights in the room are off?


 
 On the 32EX you have 3 steps of brightness for the display and lights. Step one is quite bright down to step 3 which is quite dim. These settings can be also adjusted with the remote.


----------



## iBurger

@paulkemp
  
 I contacted Topping support. And they told me that they will release a new model soon which features bluetooth. I'm waiting for that one!


----------



## Cecala

You won't be disappointed as Topping is a good manufacturer of these products. I'm very happy with my EX32 and as I have already stated, I would buy again with total confidence.


----------



## beandrew

I've had one of these little Toppings (VX1) for about three years now - I must have got it when it was new.
  
 I only just discovered that yes, it does suffer from balance issues when at very low volume. I used to have it in the basement and only played it loud - I moved it to the office and tried to play quietly sometimes, to find that the right channel doesn't come in properly until volume is up past 5% or so.
  
 Besides that, wonderful unit with way more features than you could expect at the price point, and manages to drive adequate power for desktop listening.
  
 Now they've got VX2 and VX3 models, which offer more power out at 8Ω - but I don't like either - the VX2 has no analog in (and a pretty garish looking LCD volume display window), while the VX3 has no USB in. So to step up would either call for cutting out USB, or analog input. Hmmm, I want the VX2+3=5.
  
 And I've read the thread linked elsewhere from this one ... but I'm still not closer to understanding *why* cheap volume pots (/ICs) are subject to balance problems when set low low. Seems a weird problem.
  
 Anyway - besides that issue, it's a lot for a little, and I'll keep an eye on Topping in case they make a new T-amp with *everything* crammed in (except for bright LED lights - they can go). I want one of those!


----------



## spykez

beandrew said:


> I've had one of these little Toppings (VX1) for about three years now - I must have got it when it was new.
> 
> I only just discovered that yes, it does suffer from balance issues when at very low volume. I used to have it in the basement and only played it loud - I moved it to the office and tried to play quietly sometimes, to find that the right channel doesn't come in properly until volume is up past 5% or so.
> 
> ...


 
  
 My Audioengine N22 does the same thing though the volume it does it as is pretty useless.


----------



## beandrew

spykez said:


> My Audioengine N22 does the same thing though the volume it does it as is pretty useless.


 

 Yeah my office is upstairs near bedrooms, so if I'm working late it makes it harder to have some soft background music playing. I mean, it will play - but I'll just sit there making a screwface because it bugs me that one of the speakers is basically mute.
  
 I also had a comparatively much higher-end amp that developed this same problem after a few years. I got the potentiometer replaced by the manufacturer, but it's interesting that it's not only a problem in the very bargain basement.


----------



## Arsis

beandrew said:


> Yeah my office is upstairs near bedrooms, so if I'm working late it makes it harder to have some soft background music playing. I mean, it will play - but I'll just sit there making a screwface because it bugs me that one of the speakers is basically mute.
> 
> I also had a comparatively much higher-end amp that developed this same problem after a few years. I got the potentiometer replaced by the manufacturer, but it's interesting that it's not only a problem in the very bargain basement.


Yeah it's a common problem. My Little Dot I+ has the same issue.


----------



## dockie7

Quote:
Originally Posted by techlux View Post

@headfi-Phil. No line out? I want my speakers directely connected to my dac/vx1. And connect my laptop to The dac via USB port.

Does a DAC give better sound than a mobotherboard intel high definition audio?

Thx
Your speakers will connect to the VX1 and your VX1 can connect to your computer via the USB (which will use the internal DAC) or the analog line out from your computer, in which case you would be using the digital signal processing on your laptop.

There is no line out that you can use to run the output of the DAC to some other piece of gear. Though Arsis is using the headphone out to feed a low level signal to his sub, and I plan to do the same thing.

I don't have the VX1 yet, it gets here today, but the DAC on the TP30 sounds better than the Realtek ALC892 chip on my computer. Not a big difference but it does sound better.

You hit the spot guys, this is the set-up that I want, amp/dac capable of driving a headphone and a bookshelf speaker as well. I dont want to be tied up to my desk with the headphone and I want some free movement by the option of listening to my music with the same quality as of my headphones. Can the Vx1 handle that or can anybody suggest an amp/dac on the same value for money as the vx1. Thanks for your reply


----------



## spykez

Get the VX2, same price, more updated.


----------



## Markf

Does the usb connection only work with a computer or can it be used as a digital input from a portable player like the Shanling M1?


----------



## beandrew

@Markf I've used it (the USB connection) successfully with my older iOS devices (iPad 2 and iPhone 4s). I never got the USB plug for Lightning, so I haven't tried it recently, but in some cases it will happily parse audio over USB from non-PC sources.

 I note that the same devices would not play over my fancy amp/DAC, throwing up some error to the effect of they didn't have enough power to drive it over USB, even though it was obviously a powered amp itself. So point for the Topping!


----------



## Zildon

Post edited: please see below .


----------



## Zildon

arsis said:


> For the size/price I'm relatively impressed. Not enough ooomph to adequately drive the Polk Montor 70. No surprise there. Makes a nice desktop rig. I like the speaker / phones or both option. I'm using the phone jack to feed a powered sub. My biggest complaints are harshness in the treble and that it disables my mac's master volume control. I wouldn't say it's audiophile quality but it does sound pretty good. Especially the headphone amp.


 
 Hi. I see that you have noticed the 'harshness of the treble' at times. I also thought that at times trebles could be a little harsh from the amp  listening on my Sennheiser Momentum 2s compared to my mobile set up. I am looking to buy my first open back headphones and have little experience in this field I  would appreciate some advice please. 
  
 With my available budget in mind I am considering buying a brand new pair of Beyerdynamic DT990 250ohm or a pe-loved pair of Sennhieser HD600s. However, I have heard that the Beyer's treble can also be considered a bit sharp. Would pairing the Topping VX1 with the Beyers DT990 likely accentuate this problem. If so , would the HD600s be a more suitable pairing, or, can anyone else suggest a set of cans in this price range  that would suit better?


----------

